# Maid Travelling home to Philipinnes



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

I was wondering whether someone could clarify something for me? My filipina maid has a full UAE residency visa and will be travelling home @ the end of February returning in April. She has a UAE visa but says she needs to take an NOC, Copy of her labour contract etc etc. Is all this actually required? If so, why doesn't it apply to all nationalities holding a UAE residency visa?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JunFan said:


> I was wondering whether someone could clarify something for me? My filipina maid has a full UAE residency visa and will be travelling home @ the end of February returning in April. She has a UAE visa but says she needs to take an NOC, Copy of her labour contract etc etc. Is all this actually required? If so, why doesn't it apply to all nationalities holding a UAE residency visa?





Yes she does.. I have Filipina staff here in Egypt and it is exactly the same for them.. this is the regulations in the Philippines to try and protect their nationals from being exploited.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, she will probably need it to be able to leave the Philippines. I also think she might have to go to the Philippines consulate here and get some kind of "certificate".

It is the Philippines that requires this, not the UAE.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm merely curious - Egypt has very high unemployment levels and very low wage costs, so what are the benefits of recruiting Filipina staff as opposed to hiring local Egyptians?



MaidenScotland said:


> Yes she does.. I have Filipina staff here in Egypt and it is exactly the same for them.. this is the regulations in the Philippines to try and protect their nationals from being exploited.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> I'm merely curious - Egypt has very high unemployment levels and very low wage costs, so what are the benefits of recruiting Filipina staff as opposed to hiring local Egyptians?


Have you ever met an Egyptian?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> I'm merely curious - Egypt has very high unemployment levels and very low wage costs, so what are the benefits of recruiting Filipina staff as opposed to hiring local Egyptians?




Egyptian domestic staff are at best hopeless..
Filipinas are hard working, tend to be honest.. you can leave them in your house when you go out, and are service orientated something that you just cannot get when you employ Egyptians.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> ...*Egypt has very high unemployment levels and very low wage costs*...


See deducted answer in bold above...


----------

